

Linux user records phone conversation with attempted PC hijack scammer - emzo
http://pthane.co.uk/?p=517

======
emzo
Scammer should have asked earlier what OS he was using! Skip to 6.30 if you
get bored. In the last 30 seconds, the scammer gives up and says "you are not
a journalist, you are a bastard son of Charles Babbage I think so."

------
zaph0d
Judging by the accent, I can guarantee that the scamsters were from the Indian
subcontinent.

